# MAC APP STORE et VIRUS BARRIER X6, C'est un GAG ?



## ungars (15 Août 2012)

Je viens comprendre pourquoi je ne peux pas me connecter au MAC APP STORE : il faut désactiver VIRUS BARRIER X6 !!!
C'est un GAG ? :affraid:


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2012)

Le gag c'est d'avoir installer un truc qui sert à rien sur ton mac


----------



## ungars (17 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Le gag c'est d'avoir installer un truc qui sert à rien sur ton mac


Ca, t'en sais rien mon ami. Moi, ça m'a permis de voir des choses un peu singulières.
A ce train-là, pourquoi installer Little Snitch ?


----------

